# Fan made Mortal Kombat HD remake (This looks amazing)



## Richard Pawgins

I recommend u watch it in full screen






They've actually been working on this for FREE for a few years now (and it probably won't even come out , but hopefully it does someday)

official website of the project.... only 29 percent done.
http://mortalkombathdke.weebly.com/index.html

official thread where the creators share ideas and opinions with fans.

http://www.trmk.org/forums/showthread.php/25235-Mortal-Kombat-HD-Remix-with-MUGEN

Warner Brothers/Netherealms seriously needs to throw some money at these guys and give it a official retail release.


----------



## Richard Pawgins

Original Lui Kang










HD remake










OMG, I need this game in my life *RIGHT NOW,* I can't believe none of my fellow so called nerds on this sub form aren't excited about this though. So far Scorpion, Subzero, Johnny Cage, Raiden and Lui Kang seem to be the only characters they have finished at the moment. Kano, Goro, Sonya Blade and Shang Tsung are needed to make it complete.

Whenever they manage to finish the game I wonder if it could be eligible for EVO? or does a game have to be retail to be accepted?


----------



## lmao

More of Umk3 guy myself but this looks pretty nice.


----------



## Richard Pawgins

lmao said:


> More of Umk3 guy myself but this looks pretty nice.


if all goes well theres a possibility that they'll redo MK II and III once this project is done. _(because the artist and animators already have a few MK II and III models created, I've seen a Barakka Model and the MKIII Scorpion is in the original post.)_

Either way, regardless of which one u prefer the original is always going to be the most iconic. I just can't wait until they're finished so we all can enjoy it


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I hope we get to play it soon. It looks great! 

MK 2 was always my favorite mortal kombat, but i have fond memory of MK 1 at the arcades.


----------



## Matt K

I actually thought the characters in the demo video were actors on a green screen and lots of special effects. oops.


----------



## creasy

That looks way cooler than I expected. 

Too bad the gameplay still sucks. :teeth


----------



## Richard Pawgins

Thats all opinion bro ^^^....to each his/her own. I actually enjoy the gameplay of the original MK and was playing it via the Arcade Kollection just a few weeks ago. Still holds up quite fine imo. Although MKIII was my fav title gameplay wise.....besides MK9 _(Which was the best thus far imo)_

Lui kang is slowly but surely getting better, can't wait to see him in action, still can't believe these guys are doing this all for free and aren't getting any money from this. Maybe once it's release Warner Bros might take notice and give it an official released or commission them to do the sequel? one could wish.


----------



## nml

that's very cool, and it's entirely a community effort, what a talented bunch of guys. 

I've played a Mortal Kombat game on every console I've had since the sega mega drive  I do hope this is completed and playable one day, though even if it isn't it's still interesting to see the project evolve.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Richard Pawgins said:


> Thats all opinion bro ^^^....to each his/her own. I actually enjoy the gameplay of the original MK and was playing it via the Arcade Kollection just a few weeks ago. Still holds up quite fine imo. Although MKIII was my fav title gameplay wise.....besides MK9 _(Which was the best thus far imo)_


MK 9 is by far one of the best fighting game out there right now. I play it almost every night against my brother. Beer and MK 9 and some trash talk when my brother loses too much. Fun times.

I can't believe they managed to make it so good when most of their other 3d Mk games are not that great. And i'm being polite to the series because deep down i think they were trash.



Richard Pawgins said:


> Lui kang is slowly but surely getting better, can't wait to see him in action, still can't believe these guys are doing this all for free and aren't getting any money from this. Maybe once it's release Warner Bros might take notice and give it an official released or commission them to do the sequel? one could wish.


Liu looks great, but i would ditch the white running shoes. He should wear Kung Fu shoes similar to Raiden.

Anyway, i agree it's impressive to see fans doing such good work. hopefully they remake Mortal Kombat 2 also.


----------



## cmed

Awesome.That really took me back. I want to play now and rip some mofos heart out using Kano.


----------



## Richard Pawgins

There's been penty of updates on the game since I last posted

And they're also working on MK2 HD once this project is completed...

All without pay..... amazing

http://www.trmk.org/forums/showthread.php/25235-Mortal-Kombat-HD-Remix-with-MUGEN/page543


----------



## JustThisGuy

This is pretty amazing.


----------



## Joe

It looks fantastic, I have those games on steam but they don't work . Pity since MK is my favourite fighter.


----------

